# Cliping? Good Or Bad?



## FrostBite (Jul 29, 2013)

So, I did a little research on net and found this new term called 'Clip'. Cliping your bird's wing is an easy method to bond with them or at least, save them from ceiling fans and preventing them from running away- is that what the net said.
It also said that, it's good to clip when they are young as it may help them get used to it. 
The deal is, we _need_ to switch on fans or open the windows at summer days; it's rather annoying to chat with your bird while sweating and sitting in a closed room.
Also, even if you decide to let them roam free, you have to look out for the droppings; on lampshades, bed, carpet etc.
Therefore, is it okay to clip my birdies wing? Should i do it myself?


----------



## Sunnyvmx (Feb 8, 2013)

To clip or not is a personal decision based on how you live with your birds. My six birds all come from aviary breeders and I found that taming was much easier with them clipped. They only sleep in cages and are loose all day on a large table gym in a large, floor to ceiling, metal screened in patio. Which is also my livingroom. As the birds lost their fear of my hands through feeding millet, became comfortable with the many friends who visit and learned to accept the return to their cages for bedtime each evening, I thought I would let their wings grow out. It was a mistake as they soon flew to the plants and shredded them. So now their wings are clipped again and will remain so. Feathers are always being replaced so it's something that's done when needed, therefore, it's much easier and less traumatic to learn to do it yourself. My birds become calm and quiet when caught with a towel and allow me to clip the grown out feathers with no lingering aftereffects now that I do it regularly.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Definitely a personal decision, but don't do it young. Wait until the birds have learned how to properly fly first, otherwise they will be crashing and dropping hard to the ground all the time. They need to fledge before they're clipped. Also, make sure to evenly clip both sides, a one sided clip can also be dangerous. 

My birds are clipped on a case by case basis, some need it and some don't.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

roxy culver said:


> Definitely a personal decision, but don't do it young. Wait until the birds have learned how to properly fly first, otherwise they will be crashing and dropping hard to the ground all the time. They need to fledge before they're clipped. Also, make sure to evenly clip both sides, a one sided clip can also be dangerous.


Definitely! It's important for them to master the art of flight while young, or it can cause problems down the line. You might want to read these two stickies:

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=33319

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=682

I personally am for keeping a bird flighted, or at least semi-flighted. A proper clip does not ground them completely, only slows them down a little. Therefore, I would not have ceiling fans on when a clipped bird is out. Can you use window box fans or standing fans instead? Those are safe. 

Since I've noticed there are many who will point out the advantages of clipping here and how it can make things more convenient for us, I will go ahead and link to an article that sums up how I feel about why flight is important: http://theparrotuniversity.com/flight.php
So you can decide for yourself.
I have noticed that the birds I have that have come to me clipped are _vastly_ happier and more confident (not to mention more fit!) now that their wings have grown out. True, I have to deal with them pooping wherever they want, so my bird room floor is full of towels to protect the carpet, underneath their favorite hang-out spots. I also have to make sure there are no hazards in the room for them to get into, and that I don't leave any destructible valuables around. Living with a flighted bird takes diligence and care, but it's entirely worth it to me. They do become more independent when flighted, and less submissive, but I respect that as part of who they are.

I don't have anything against those who choose to clip lightly, for whatever reason (aggression is a good one, and probably the only reason I'd ever clip), but I like to keep them flighted whenever possible. Everyone's situation is different, though.


----------



## Sugars Mum (Jul 26, 2013)

I personally wouldn't clip. I'm still trying to make friends with my budgies but i want it to happen because they want to, not because they have no choice. If it never happens, it never happens... It will be my buds choice.

Clipping isn't natural for a bird, flying is. Clipping is just convenient for the human. I wouldn't feel right disabling my bird for my own convenience... it feels (to me) a little selfish (not saying it is) taking away a birds natural ability for my own convenience.

But that is my own opinion on it, everyone varies, everyone has different reasons. But if it's only about the room, i'd rather bird proof my room than room proof my bird.


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

Sugars Mum said:


> I personally wouldn't clip. I'm still trying to make friends with my budgies but i want it to happen because they want to, not because they have no choice. If it never happens, it never happens... It will be my buds choice.
> 
> Clipping isn't natural for a bird, flying is. Clipping is just convenient for the human. I wouldn't feel right disabling my bird for my own convenience... it feels (to me) a little selfish (not saying it is) taking away a birds natural ability for my own convenience.
> 
> But that is my own opinion on it, everyone varies, everyone has different reasons. But if it's only about the room, i'd rather bird proof my room than room proof my bird.


Exacly my feelings, nothing else to add


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

I got Rocko when he was just weaned, and he had been clipped by the breeder. He ended up breaking a bunch of his tail feathers from awkward landings. He molted and grew in flight feathers, and I found that he was much more wild and hard to control. He'd refuse to go into the cage and fly all over my house and not come back. He was also much more aggressive and didn't like attention as much.

I clipped his wings (it's fairly easy, but it's great to have someone help you) and I've found that he's a lot sweeter. I'll probably keep them clipped because his personality is better, he's safer around the house, and his chances of escaping are lower.

If you're unsure, I would wait until your bird has grown in flight feathers, try that out for a bit, and then clip. Even if you prefer flighted over clipped, it won't be a permanent change, since the flight feathers grow back. This way you can try both and see which one you prefer


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Sugars Mum, I agree -- having a bird fly to you or stay with you because they genuinely want to is a great feeling. In the case of Astrid, I think knowing she could fly away if she wanted to is what gave her the confidence to start trusting me and coming near.

Freya's situation was a lot like Rocko's. Her clip was severe but she kept on trying to fly, landing on her butt and destroying her entire tail. Now that she can fly it's amazing to watch her soar, hover, turn, and just revel in flight. She did become more headstrong, and she's not a Velcro bird anymore, but she still flies to me. When I need to put her back in the cage, I use millet to distract her.

I'd be inclined to give every bird a chance at a fully flighted life, and only consider clipping if there was an issue. It's also worth noting that a bird may go through a bratty, independent phase when they discover flight. Many times they get over it.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> It's also worth noting that a bird may go through a bratty, independent phase when they discover flight. Many times they get over it.


This is about the only time I've ever really had to clip any of my birds...and then it was solely for the safety of my other birds so that they could get get away from Mr. Brat. Once Mr. Brat got over his attitude problem, he got his wings back. When they all get along, its so much nicer for them to have that advantage.


----------



## Sugars Mum (Jul 26, 2013)

moonchild said:


> Sugars Mum, I agree -- having a bird fly to you or stay with you because they genuinely want to is a great feeling. In the case of Astrid, I think knowing she could fly away if she wanted to is what gave her the confidence to start trusting me and coming near.


I know right! I've only had Sugar a week today but the warm fuzzy feeling i get inside every time s/he choses to fly and perch on me will never fade  I know s/he doesn't have to...



> If you're unsure, I would wait until your bird has grown in flight feathers, try that out for a bit, and then clip. Even if you prefer flighted over clipped, it won't be a permanent change, since the flight feathers grow back. This way you can try both and see which one you prefer


I was wondering about this when it was suggested I totally ground my buds by someone... 
Wouldn't it make them unhappy knowing the freedom and the happy feeling of flight then having it taken away? 
I mean, they know they can fly, they know they have flew but now they can't. Would they just forget?

(just want to note it's a genuine question, not a criticism of comment. I don't know if birds can think that way or if they just forget.) 

I really hope this makes sense and is not too confusing...


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

I don't clip
Its just a personal choice and I don't have a problem with people who do(just as long as its done correctly and for the right reasons)

Hank was clipped when I got her which was a disaster
Now she's fully flighted. She really is the happiest when she's flying around the room. Pretty much a pro now
I think its hilarious when she's flying with seeds in her mouth
She still is a bit of a velcro bird but its sweet

As my mom put it- if Hanks wings were clipped I think she would be extremely unhappy
I agree with her(in regards to my bird)


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Sugars Mum said:


> I was wondering about this when it was suggested I totally ground my buds by someone...
> Wouldn't it make them unhappy knowing the freedom and the happy feeling of flight then having it taken away?
> I mean, they know they can fly, they know they have flew but now they can't. Would they just forget?
> 
> ...


Rocko acts just as happy clipped, perhaps even happier, although other birds may be different. He can still fly a decent distance, but he's not a total brat anymore - he goes in the cage when I tell him to, he doesn't bite as much, etc. I feel like I've reached a nice middle ground.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

My birds always tried to fly when they were clipped; they never forgot. But they also had horrible hack jobs, not proper clips, so it was painful to watch.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I don't think birds forget how to fly when clipped, they just don't realize they can't fly the way they used to. Some may forget they were clipped in the first place. A proper clip should only reduce the amount of height and speed a bird has not make it so they can't fly at all.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

There are a lot of things to consider when you make this decision, and you need to think about the situation and decide what will be best for the bird and also for you. There are safety issues in either case. A fully flighted bird might crash into something at high speed and be injured or killed, or it might fly out of the house through an open window or door and never be seen again. The ceiling fans are definitely dangerous and many fully flighted birds have been injured or killed by fans. It's also easier for a flighted bird to go to locations where it can get into trouble. 

A cockatiel that is clipped will still try to fly, but it won't have too much control over where it lands. If there are a lot of people walking around in the house a bird that is forced to land on the floor might be accidentally stepped on, and if you have other pets or very young children it will be easier for them to grab a bird that is clipped. The bird might be forced to land in a dangerous place, for example a bucket of water or a hot cookpot. Clipping reduces the risk that the bird will escape outdoors and be lost, but it doesn't completely eliminate the risk so you will still have to be careful about this. 

Clipping affects a bird's attitude, but not all birds are affected the same way. Some birds are much friendlier when they're clipped and others are more fearful and unhappy when they're clipped. There's no way to predict in advance how a specific bird will react. I keep my birds moderately clipped so they can still fly some but not go too fast. I do NOT run the ceiling fans when the birds are out of the cage, even though they usually don't fly that high.


----------

